# Rusted pistol



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have just taken delivery of a pretty rusted Smith & Wesson Model 19-3 (.357 Magnum), last I saw this gun it was at my mom's house almost 30 years ago some time later my mother stored it in the attic. I have been in manufacturing all my life and the best I can describe the rust is it would take a wire wheel brush to clean it all up but no metal would have to be ground. I have soaked it in WD-40 and now the action is as smooth as silk where before it was hard to even get the cylinder to open. The pistol was originally nickel plated, I am interested in getting back to like new condition and I am sure blue would be cheaper than nickel, what would be an average cost to have it all sanded and reblued ???????? I can't IMAGINE any soaking that would remove this rust, it WOULD HAVE TO BE taken off with a wire wheel on a bench grinder (just an example but the rust is bad) , but it would not need to be ground, so the structural integrity of the weapon would be sound, and although I am not opposed to Tim and Cerakote, actually I am going to take him another gun to do, I want this back to original, in either blue or nickel. Does anyone know who could do this and what they would charge ??????


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like you could use a bead blaster which will remove unwanted surface matter without removing any metal, lot of metal & fab shops have these units. :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

bobinbusan said:


> Sounds like you could use a bead blaster which will remove unwanted surface matter without removing any metal, lot of metal & fab shops have these units. :whistling: :whistling:


+1 And pick up a Caseys bluing kit to finish it after the media blasting.Or you could plate it again after you polish it very smooth....
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/119436/caswell-mini-electroless-nickel-plating-kit


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I suspect that this revolver has some sentimental value to you. If so, contact S&W Performance Center. They can refinish the revolver in blue or nickel for less than you might think. Here is a link:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...4_750001_750051_775657_-1_757896_757896_image


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*finish*

S+w performance to get original finish .also go thru gun and sights upgrade ? good luck maxfold


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with the other guys. At first I couldn't figure out why you would want to go to all that trouble and expense for a beater. I'm guessing it was your Dad's gun and it means a lot to you. 
Heck, send it back to S&W and have them do it right. I'm guessing it would cost $200 - $250 but that's just a guess.
You might run into a problem if there is pitting but send it to them and see what they say.
Sometimes money means nothing when you are talking about a potental family heirloom.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

welldoya, you are right, tremendous sentimental value. It was my grandfathers the box is dated 1955 not sure if that is when it was purchased but if so it is one of the FIRST .357 magnums. 2 1/2" barrell nickel plated, and along with the sentimental value I love the old model 19's their action is like silk. And quite pricey when in like new condition. I think I will be sending it off to Smith, I will call them next week. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Does your gun actually say model 19 ? I don't think S&W starting using the model # designation till about '57 or '58.
Being nickel it should be easier to cover up imperfections than with blueing. Heck yes, I would give it the full treatment no matter what the cost.
I love those nickel guns.
Be sure and post before and after pictures when you get it back.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

yes it says model 19-3


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*S&W*

+1 on S&W precision gunsmithing..Accessibility Information
Skip To Main Content
Skip To Main Navigation
Made In The USA Since 1852
Home
Investors
Product Warranty Registration
Product Safety Information
Welcome To Smith & Wesson, Sign In or Register
News & Offers
Find A Dealer
Search
Handguns
M&P Handguns
M&P Rifles
Performance Center
Law Enforcement
Military
Corporate
Resources
The Store

Precision Gunsmithing Services
The same master gunsmiths responsible for the quality and performance of Performance Center handguns will apply their expertise to upgrade, enhance and refurbish your new or existing revolvers and pistols. Because these services and packages are through Smith & Wesson, you can be assured of professional service and a high quality result. Express Services available for unaltered guns from 1990 and newer.

To discuss Smith & Wesson Performance Center Services call 1-800-331-0852. Please have your serial number available when calling for information.

Home Performance Center Precision Gunsmithing
Performance Center
Pistols
Revolvers
Rifles
Precision Gunsmithing
Pro Series
Recently Viewed
Smith & Wesson Performance Center® Gunsmithing Services

The same master gunsmiths responsible for the quality and performance of Performance Center handguns will apply their expertise to the upgrading, enhancement and refurbishing of your new or existing revolvers and pistols. Because these services and packages are through Smith & Wesson, we can assure that your Smith & Wesson warranty will remain fully intact.
To discuss Smith & Wesson Performance Center Services call 1-800-331-0852. Please have your serial number available when calling for information.

*Autopistol 3rd Generation Action Package	$150*
Polish Ramp and Hood	*
Tuned Action	*
Test Fire for Function	*
**Express Service	$175*
*
*M&P Pistol Action Package	$110*
Polish Ramp	*
Tuned Action	*
Install Performance Center Sear	*
Test Fire for Function	*
**Express Service	$140*
*
*Combat Revolver Package (Medium/Large Frame)Stainless $250 */* Carbon $310
Glass Bead Finish	*
Tuned Action	*
Trigger Stop	*
Chamfer Charge Holes	*
Test Fire for Function	*
*
*Master Revolver Action Package	$155*
Trigger Stop
Chamfer Charge Holes
Polish Rebound Spring, Hammer Stud and Yoke Barrel Bosses
Detail Lockwork Surfaces
Stone Hammer and Trigger Contact Areas
Test Fire for Function
**Express Service	$175*
*
*Outdoor Package (Large Frame - N)	$190*
Recessed Crowned Muzzle (except Tapered Barrels)	*
Reset Barrel and Cylinder Gap	*
Chamfer Charge Holes	*
Install 20% Lighter Mainspring	*
Polish Rebound and Spring	*
Adjust for Crisp Single Action Pull	*
Test Fire for Function	*
**Express Service	$215*
*
*Finishing - Revolvers
High Bright Polish (Blue, Stainless Steel or Nickel)	$250*
Glass Bead Nickel (except Stainless)	$200*
Standard Polish & Blue	$200*
Glass Bead Blue & Stainless Steel	$155*
*
Click here for Finishing Examples
*
*Finishing - Pistols
High Bright Polish	$250*
Bead Blast Stainless - Slide	$100*
Bead Blast and Blue - Frame	$100*
Bead Blast Stainless - Frame	$100*
Bead Blast and Blue Entire Pistol	$155
Bead Blast Stainless Entire Pistol	$155*
Anodize - Aluminum Frames (3rd Gen. or newer)	$135*
Glass Bead Nickel (except Stainless)	$200*
*
*Model 41
Install Optics only 5" Barrel	$300*
**Express Service	$320*
*
*Model SW1911 Services
Dehorning for Carry & Refinish	$185*
Mag Well Extension	$85*
Mag Well and Backstrap Combo	$165*
Action Package	$165*
Ambidextrous Safety	$120*

Express Services

Fast 5-Day turnaround on select Gunsmithing Packages
Priority Pick-up and Delivery Service
Customer must call Customer Service at 1-800-331-0852 to set up Express Service
Round-trip Freight and Handling Prepaid and Billed at Corporate Rate
(Note: This cost not included in prices shown)
Express Service Packages are designed for unaltered guns 1990 and newer. Finishing and major component replacement (barrel, cylinder, frame or slide) cannot be done as Express Service.
*


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Whatever you do to it, let us know and keep us in the loop, how about a picture or 2 of it? :whistling:


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

rick at lock and gun does hot blueing but it aint cheep and dont be in a hurry


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

the only thing is, if the rust is deep and has pitting it can't be re-blued because there will be missing metal, parkerizing would hide it well


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

19-3 was made between 1967-1977.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks AZ I was wondering the age.


----------

